# Jig Bite



## Eyecatcher69 (May 25, 2015)

When will the hair jig/blade bait bite begin. Thanks


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

Heard of some catching today on the reef complex I would say it has begun. They catch fish jigging through the ice this time of year just easier to get to now my opinion


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Follow the reports. Right now most are trolling.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep... Most guys are trolling right now... Jig bite is juuuust starting... The rest of this week in Toledo is forecasted for rain... It'll definitely ramp up for everyone next week.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

It's coming soon!


----------



## Eyecatcher69 (May 25, 2015)

I might go this weekend... Do you guys think I would catch any?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Eyecatcher69 said:


> I might go this weekend... Do you guys think I would catch any?


You won't catch a thing at home.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

KaGee said:


> You won't catch a thing at home.


Honey do this and spring cleaning....................ya I gotta go gas the boat.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

This warm spell this week and rain will help speed the jig bite up...I wouldn't be surprised of guys catching them this weekend....sunday morning water temps were only 32-34 and reports yesterday said already in the 36-37 degree range.....after today next could of days if it creep into the 39-40 degree temps fish will really turn on.....goodluck!


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Jigs work 366 days a year


----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Fished my normal "jig bite" areas yesterday evening and got skunked. Had one on and that was it. Watched the coast gaurd search for the poor man that went missing the entire time.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

jig bite is already on, know of guys pulling 40 plus fish jigging.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's my opinion....water is too cold to get consistent catches hopping a hair jig on a drift. I think you could find fish, anchor up, and jig straight down with ice baits or hair jigs and minnows but until the water temps get 8-10 degrees warmer the fish just don't ever seem interested in a jig moving along on a drift.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

MageeEast said:


> Here's my opinion....water is too cold to get consistent catches hopping a hair jig on a drift. I think you could find fish, anchor up, and jig straight down with ice baits or hair jigs and minnows but until the water temps get 8-10 degrees warmer the fish just don't ever seem interested in a jig moving along on a drift.


X2...that was my point also.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Where is a good place to buy some jigs. So what color and weight are good. Going to make my first trip soon from Chardon . So any info would be nice ty.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy hooker bait store will have everything you need...


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

fishforfun said:


> Where is a good place to buy some jigs. So what color and weight are good. Going to make my first trip soon from Chardon . So any info would be nice ty.


Personally I never use anything but 5/8 and 3/4 oz but I know a lot of guys that use lighter and heavier depending on the conditions and water depth you are fishing. You can't go wrong with purple hair jigs. Other popular colors are pearl, green, chartreuse, blue or orange. Most bait shops in the area (including Magee East) will have a good selection along with blade baits.

Just a side note....if you want to jig for walleyes right now it is sometimes very effective to go into deeper water north of the reefs and located some fish hanging near the bottom and anchor up as tight as you can over them. Fish your ice fishing baits under your electronics (I take my Vexilar on the boat) and tip with minnows just like you would ice fishing. I may try that Saturday if I can find time to go.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

We are going to try it on Saturday as well.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm thinking we may give that a shot as well....you got emeralds at magee? Might help avoid some of the crowds also....


----------



## 252 (Dec 10, 2009)

What are they charging for a scoop these days?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes we have shiners. $3.50/scoop (approx 2 doz).


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

tomb said:


> We are going to try it on Saturday as well.


We are gonna give it a go tomorrow afternoon. Anybody got any tips for a 1st time jigger?


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

MageeEast said:


> Yes we have shiners. $3.50/scoop (approx 2 doz).


What time are you guys open tomorrow and what the cost to ramp?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

mnordenjr said:


> We are gonna give it a go tomorrow afternoon. Anybody got any tips for a 1st time jigger?


just tuch the bottom with jig and lift 1' or 2' slow or fast and change color,the fish tell you what they like,you feel tap-tap or any weight ,set the hook.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Any reports from you jiggers out there today?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

mnordenjr said:


> We are gonna give it a go tomorrow afternoon. Anybody got any tips for a 1st time jigger?


Water temp is only 37 today. It's a little early. But I'm no expert!


----------



## Walleye Wells (Apr 3, 2010)

We caught 4 less than 16" in about 20 mins a mile and half straight west of Catawba ramp on jigging raps and jig/minnow this morning. Boat beside us was catching too. Couldn't get the bigger ones to bite so we broke out the trolling gear for a 4 man limit. Heard guys on the radio that were doing well jigging and know a guy that did real well on Friday in the same area we jigged.


----------



## Eyecatcher69 (May 25, 2015)

2 on hair jigs today


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

Eyecatcher69 said:


> 2 on hair jigs today


Jigged all around Toussaint Reef all afternoon. A couple hits but no fish except a white bass. Nice day on the water regardless. Water temp was at 40 degrees according the depthfinder.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

mnordenjr said:


> Jigged all around Toussaint Reef all afternoon. A couple hits but no fish except a white bass. Nice day on the water regardless. Water temp was at 40 degrees according the depthfinder.


Wow 40 deg! Won't be long. I had 37 deg out at G can today.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Trolled first for limit yesterday, then jigged for 2 hrs. Only went 1/2 jigging on black and purple hair jig. 40 deg water temp at mid day. Didn't put a lot of effort into finding jig fish with only a couple hours left on trip. Caught a bunch of white bass jigging. Heard some did well jigging.


----------

